# Anyone own the new LG Env3 or EnvTouch phones?



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We are looking to upgrade our Verizon phones and I have been looking at the Env3 and EnvTouch phones but can't decide between the 2 of them. If you own either one, what do you like/dislike about it? They seem very similar, other than the touch screen on the one of course, but I can't decide if I want the touch screen or not. I've heard pros/cons on that. What's your opinion?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I would be interested in hearing info on these phones as well. I currently have a Moto Qm9 and have about worn it out!


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Be interested myself............ I did do some research on Cnet review that said the Env3 was a much better unit than the Env2.
Of course the price is there also..........I am leaning to the Env3 myself; not a fan of touch screens.

                  Brian


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

My son and I have the LG Dare.  It does everything we need.  Text messaging, surfing the net, on-line banking, checking out what's new on kboards.com, and of course getting phone calls.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

KindleGirl,
                  Just received my LG VX9200M  EnV3........ it is the Maroon model and I love it so far. I had a nice touch screen
Samsung i760...........it was larger & heavier; it did have wifi though and touch screen. However, being a old guy, I had trouble with
using a stylus to make use of the screen and the on button push the keyboard out......so, therefore the LG.
                  Side note: The phone cost new is like $ 300.....way to much, thought maybe I'd cancel service ($90) and apply as a new
member and end up paying maybe $ 50...... when I talked to Verizon, the customer rep. ask " so you are having trouble handling the phone ",
said yes....ah! then we can move your new every 2 date up from Oct. to today"......so thats what I did, and think is was $35 or so..
worked out real well.
                  Anyway............ I think you will like either model, just depends if you want touch screen or no. Good luck.

                                                      Brian


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I ended up getting the Touch a couple of weeks ago. My husband and daughter got the Env3 in blue and one in maroon. So far we all love our phones. I don't think you can go wrong with either one, but I do love some of my features on the Touch. It will record video at any length, whereas on the Env3 my husband thought it only went for 30 seconds. BTW the Touch takes awesome videos! I recorded my boys during a baseball game and it came out very clear on my computer screen and sound was also great. Hard to believe it is so good, and all in a phone! The camera on the touch is also supposed to be a little better because of the better lense but I haven't verified that myself yet. I love the touch screen and the only problem I've had with it so far is scrolling at the right speed. Otherwise it is awesome. As Brian said, either phone is very good and it just depends on if you want a touch screen or not.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

KindleGirl........... wow....... I guess LG stock went up    Glad each of you selected the unit they wanted and sounds like you will
really enjoy your phone.  All the best..........

                  Brian


----------



## zknapp54 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have the ENV3 and I am disspleased with it. It will randomly turn it's self off even without any txts and a full battery. I brought it to the Verizon store in Oneanta where I purchased it, and they supposedly "scanned" it in the computer. They said it was txt overload, but as I previously said, it turns off even without any txts. My cousin has the ENV2 and she has had to get it fixed 4 times because of the same problem I had, which later led to the camera dying and all the color wearing out. I personally wouldn't buy an EnV phone ever again. I'm leaning toward the HTC Ozone. If anyone can fix my problem please email me at [email protected] or [email protected] I would appreciate feed back if possible. We plan on taking my ENV3 back to verizon and complaining. It was $80 at verizon, then we went to walmart and it was only $48.98 there. So if u do get a phone, buy it at walmart, then take it to verizon to get activated.


----------

